# سر الزيجه: الزواج عمل الروح القدس



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

سر الزيجه: الزواج عمل الروح القدس

    الزواج عمل الروح القدس من إستحقاقات دم المسيح. السيد المسيح قال "يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم"، فالروح القدس من خلال الأسرار يثرى الوحدة يتحد الإنسان بالمسيح يوحد الرجل بالمرأة يوحد الكنيسة بالمسيح وهكذا من خلال الأسرار. إذاً حلول الروح القدس يصنع وحدة سواء الإنسان مع المسيح عن طريق سر الميرون أو الرجل مع المرأة من خلال سر الزيجة أو الكنيسة مع المسيح من خلال التناول كل مرة يحل الروح القدس يحقق نوعاً من الوحدة يثرى النوع الأخر. وهناك شرط أن يتم الزواج كسر مقدس بين أنفس مرتبطة ببعضها بالمسيح ولذلك لا نوافق إطلاقاً بأن يرتبط إثنان ببعض وواحد منهم غير مرتبط بالمسيح خاصة، أو غير أرثوذكسي عامة. من يتزوج فى الكنيسة لابد أن يكون عضواً فى الكنيسة لابد أن يكون فيه الروح القدس. الروح القدس فى الإثنين هو الذى يوحدهم ببعض ولذلك هى ليست علاقة جسدية بقدر ما هى مفاهيم روحية تتحقق فى الزواج. أو علاقة سماوية من خلال إرتباط جسدى وهذا ما نسميه مستوى سرائرى.  

    فلا الزواج هدف فى ذاته ولا الزوج أو الزوجة هدف لكن وسيلة لتحقيق أهداف سماوية روحية فى فكر الله.

    ذهبى الفم يقول "كما أن الرجل يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمراته هكذا نزل المسيح وترك الآب بتجسده ليتحد بالكنيسة".

    القديس يعقوب السروجى كانوا يسألونه: "لماذا عندما مات المسيح فتحوا جنبه ولم يكسروا رجليه مثل اللصين"؟ فقال "إذا قطعوا رجليه كان سيقوم برجلين أخرين، لكن فتحوا جنبه لكى تخرج الكنيسة من جنب المسيح كما خرجت حواء من جنب أدم. هكذا خرجت الكنيسة من جنب المسيح المطعون والمفتوح". تعطى إحساس باهمية سر الزواج. منقول
​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2009)

> فلا الزواج هدف فى ذاته ولا الزوج أو الزوجة هدف لكن وسيلة لتحقيق أهداف سماوية روحية فى فكر الله.



موضوع اكتر من رااااااااااااااااائع

ومهم جداااااااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الاكتر من رااااااااائعه يا نهيسى
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكــــــــــــــرا

للمرور الغااالى جدا

أم النور معااااكم دائمااااا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا ليك جدا يا نهيسى

على الموضوع الرائع ده​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع يا النهيسى 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للمرور الكريم جدا

الرب معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااائع يا النهيسى
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا أخى الغالى للمرور الحبيب
يسوع معاكم​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

> ذهبى الفم يقول "كما أن الرجل يترك أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمراته هكذا نزل المسيح وترك الآب بتجسده ليتحد بالكنيسة".




جميل 
شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جدا

لمرورك الغالى

الرب يكون معاكم
​


----------

